# Ebenenmaske umkehren



## Zimtgruen (7. November 2008)

Guten Abend,

hab gerade ein Problem mit meiner Ebenenmaske, und zwar ist die Maske zuerst komplett weiß und ich wähle dann mit schwarz aus, was alles nicht sichtbar sein soll, ich hätte das jetzt aber gerne anders herum, dass sie zuerst schwarz ist, also sobald ich die Ebenenmaske mache, die komplette Ebene maskiert ist und ich dann mit weiß auswähle, was sichtbar sein soll. Ich weiß dass das geht, ich hatte auch schon einmal einen shortcut dafür, aber den weiß ich nicht mehr und ich finde auch im PS-Menü nichts, was dem entsprechen würde. Kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen, wie der shortcut dafür lautet, oder wie ich das sonst irgendwie hinbekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon einmal
Zimtgruen


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

erstelle die Ebenemaske bei gehaltener Alt Taste und sie wird gleich schwarz.

Schon gemachte Ebenenmaske kehrt man mit Strg+i um.


Alex


----------



## Spelmann (7. November 2008)

Du kannst unter Menü->Layer->Layer Mask auswählen, ob der erzeugte Layer alles zeigen oder alles verbergen soll. Meinst Du das?


----------



## Zimtgruen (7. November 2008)

oke die alt-taste funktioniert und Strg+I hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber bei mir funktioniert das nich, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich noch CS hab und nich CS2 oder cS3
Aber vielen Dank, die Alt-Taste reicht mir fürs erste auch


----------

